# 2011 February Fishing comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the second of this year's monthly online fishing competitions. It was great to see so many entries in the January comp and I hope the February comp will prove to be just as popular 

The February comp will run from *this Saturday Feb 5th to Sunday Feb 13rd*. Please post all entries in this thread.

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

*Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.*

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

POINTS TO DATE:

Mattsadventure 154
PaulB 135
MrX 122
Solatree 116
Grinner 111
Cid 106
Barrabundy 105
Ronston 98
Boydglin 97
Garmac 96
Kraley 92
Float 90
Bertros 90
Keza 86
AJD 80
Granpop 72
SBD 61
Hughman 40
gcfisho 40
StevenM 1


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumpity bump, February fishing comp starts today (5th) and runs until the 13th (next Sunday).


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 0502
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney North
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish, 74cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Live oversised yakka, SalinaII 5,000, Okuma Jigger Special, with assistance from telstra leash
Conditions (optional): #@%$# HOT! And WINDY!
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45595


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

*UPGRADE 12/2/2010*
Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 12/2/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD - Wellington Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Grassy Sweetlip 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2-4kg shimano rod, 2000 Sierra+ 6lb fireline and 10lb leader, small silver HB
Conditions (optional): Beautiful!! 5knot breeze and shining sun
Other Comments (optional): taken right beside the last channel marker just after a power boat had gone through at speed!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

gcfisho
09/02/11
Currumbin creek , qld
whiting 26cm .
4lb , 6 lb leader .
Unweighted live yabbie .


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Name of Angler: Ronston
Date Caught: 7/2/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Woy Woy Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 32cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb fins, 4lb shooter leader, atomic bream shad
Conditions (optional): Overcast, light breeze
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Name of angler: Seawind
Date caught: Monday 07 February
State and Location Fish caught: NSW Tuross Lake.
Type and size/ Weight of fish: Dusky Flathead - 90cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure used: Boss Precision Series Rod 7' 0" 3-5kg, 8lb Braid, 10lb Mono Leader, Slam 5" Jerkshad, White.
Conditions: Calm, Partly Cloudy, about 23o.
Other Comments: New PB.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That's going to be tough to beat Les  Keep the entries coming folks, still plenty of days to go (entries need to be caught before midnight this Sunday the 13th).


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally I have a fish to enter!

Name of Angler: Junglefisher / Craig
Date Caught: Sat 5th Feb.
State and Location Fish Caught In: WA, near Albany
Species Legal Length: Black bream, 25cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black bream, 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb braid, 10lb mono leader
Conditions (optional): Windy


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tale of Woe.

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 13/2/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 18cm HB Pencil - see trip report viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45788
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb braid & leader
Conditions (optional): Cloudy and calm, rain and southerlies prior night.
Other Comments (optional): Tried everything, caught nothing.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Name of Angler: garmac
Date Caught: 13/2/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Bensville
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 33cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6lb braid, 6lb leader, R2S baby crank
Conditions (optional): Overcast
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

date sat 05/02/2011
angler grinner
species sweetlip
caught on raider, symetre, 6lb leader , 1/16 jig, 3 inch paddletail pumpkinseed
caught on the A1
legal 28 (i think ) 
fish 30 or 31


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught:13-2-2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Nelson Glenelg river
Species Legal Length: 60 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 70 cm Mulloway
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10LB braid 3" Gulp minnow
Conditions (optional): overcast


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: solatree
Date Caught: 12-02-11
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA - Wallaroo
Species Legal Length: 30cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Blue Spotted Flathead - 53.5cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano 2-4kg rod and shimano ELF 3000 reel, 10lb fireline, 4" gulp minnow in nuc chook, 1/6oz 5/0 jig head
Conditions (optional): windy SE @ 18 knots 
Other Comments (optional): PB kayak flathead for me


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your entries, I'll give the stragglers a couple more days to get their entries in and I'll tally things up on Wednesday evening.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name of Angler: Dave Hedge / Justcrusin
Date Caught: 12/2/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Bensville
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 3lb FC sniper, tournament master z 2-4lb, steez reel, black camion
Conditions (optional): overcast
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date Caught: 10/02/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: Sydney NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor 45cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb braid, CD9
Conditions (optional): overcast
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name of Angler: Cid
Date Caught: 13/2/11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Kurnell
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead, 40 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 2lb Braid, 4lb Fluoro, Strikepro Cybervib
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional): Where were the bloody Kings???


----------



## moysie (Mar 9, 2009)

Name of angler: Moysie
Date caught 14/2
State/Location : NSW Northbridge
Type/Size : Bream 38cm
Tackle/Line : 8lb main 10lb leader ,cuttlefish strips
Conditions : night, 
Other comments : bloody mozzies


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 5th Feb 2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Sydney Harbour
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 83cm Yellowtail Kingfish
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Live yakka, 65lb jig outfit
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Entries are in and points have been tallied, thanks to everyone who took the time to enter in the February online comp. ;-) Something that caught my eye this month was the number of entries that were close to or greater than the benchmark score for their species (this translates to point scores close to or over 100). Well done folks! 

The third highest score for the month was moysie's 38cm bream which attracted 118 points.
The second highest score for the month was sbd's 45cm tailor, scoring 115 points.

And it was no surprise that the highest score for February was Seawind's monster 90cm Tuross flathead, which scored a massive 180 points! :shock: Congratulations Les and what a way to open your account in this months comp.

Here are the scores for all the entries this month:

Seawind	180
sbd	115
moysie	112
float	111
Southerly	108
Solatree	107
Justcrusin	106
Junglefisher	97
garmac	97
MrX	96
ronston	94
AJD	83
cid	80
grinner	78
gcfisho	68
PaulB	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

Solatree	223
MrX	218
Float	201
Garmac	193
Ronston	192
Grinner	189
Cid	186
Seawind	180
SBD	176
PaulB	175
AJD	163
Mattsadventure	154
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Southerly	108
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Boydglin	97
Junglefisher	97
Kraley	92
Bertros	90
Keza	86
Granpop	72
Hughman	40
StevenM	1

Cheers fellas and I look forward to your entries in the March online comp, which will run from the 5th to the 13th of March.

The three random prize winners for the month will be announced shortly.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Random prize winners for February have been drawn...........

Congratulations to *Solatree*, *garmac*, and *grinner*- can you guys please PM me your address details so DaveyG can get some prizes out to you guys courtesy of *Sailing Scene*


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Random prize winners for February have been drawn...........
> 
> Congratulations to *Solatree*, *garmac*, and *grinner*- can you guys please PM me your address details so DaveyG can get some prizes out to you guys courtesy of *Sailing Scene*


WAHOO!! Thanks Sailing Scene!


----------

